# Residence Card of a Family Member of an EEA National - where to next?



## monhurst (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Just registered today - have frequented this forum whenever I have a query on these matters, and usually I find someone else has had a similar problem/question, so fairly easily have had an answer. I have spent some time trawling for my next question but no luck...hopefully someone can help.

I have a German Passport (through family members), my now husband (on a South African passport) and I arrived in UK roughly 8 years ago, he came on a tourist visa, and in the first year we applied for a 'Unmarried Partner Visa' and ever since we have renewed it for the next up. He now has the 'Residence Card of a Family Member of an EEA National' which is due to expire in October - my question is, what would be the best way forward, taking into consideration the financial aspect of applying for a British Passport etc? 

Any advise would be much appreciated...is it possible to just keep applying for the 'Residence Card of a Family Member of an EEA National'? (seeing as this is free...finding it difficult to use £1,000+ on a passport when I could put that towards a flight home to see his parents).

Thanks very much,
Simone


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How long has your husband been in UK on residence card? It's valid for 5 years so I don't understand why he has been renewing it yearly. After 5 years on residence card, he can apply for permanent residency on form EEA4.


----------



## monhurst (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Apologies for the delay, it's been a bit crazy this side. We don't renew it yearly - only when it expires, which will be October. My only concern with the permanent resident card is that it won't state that he is a family member of an EEA national and therefore when we do want to travel, he will have to apply for a visa each time. Currently, his residence card says that he is a family member etc, which allows us to travel without the hassle of applying for a visa from destination country. 

Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Rudeboy (Aug 3, 2013)

*mr*



monhurst said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Apologies for the delay, it's been a bit crazy this side. We don't renew it yearly - only when it expires, which will be October. My only concern with the permanent resident card is that it won't state that he is a family member of an EEA national and therefore when we do want to travel, he will have to apply for a visa each time. Currently, his residence card says that he is a family member etc, which allows us to travel without the hassle of applying for a visa from destination country.
> 
> Hope that makes sense...


I am in the same boat as you guys.You only have to go to the German embassy and they will issue him a schengen visa for whatever duration he has left on his residence card.My Schengen visa was valid for 5 years and its free to apply


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi there

I'm a South African, married to a Lithuanian girl. My residence card expires soon. I have 2 questions:

First question:

I've applied for a permanent residence card, but it got refused due to the fact that my wife didnt have comprehensive sickness insurance while being A FULLY FUNDED PH D STUDENT, started in June 2009 (she got paid a salary every month basically). This was the only reason. Is there any way around it? Can I still get my permanent residence?

Second question
If I can't get permanent, do I have to re apply for residence card, or can I just get it renewed? I do understand that I dont need to have a residence card to stay, but my employer wants written proof of this.

Your help is much obliged...
Mike


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, she needs CSI as a student, whether funded or not. If she were in employment or self-employment, that wouldn't require CSI. If she is in part-time employment, send evidence and you may be approved.


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

We've been married since April 2007. She has worked until June 2009, when she started her studies. She started working again last year November (2014). She is currently in full time employment. My residence card started in 2009. So for a part of the time during which I held my residence card she was in full time employment.

What is my next step then if my residence card expires in Oct? Do i need to re apply for it? Or can i just get it renewed?

Thank You
Mike


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi there

I would appreciate it if i could have an answer on the above, so I can get my form sent in asap. My residence card is expiring soon.


Thank You


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can reapply for permanent residence with part-time job or CSI.
Or you can renew your residence card, i.e. make a fresh application.


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

*mr*

Thanks for your reply
Can I just confirm that, sif she's got a new job that just started a few months ago, I can apply for permanent residence, even if she didn't have sickness insurance when she was a student? 
Mike


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, strictly speaking, both of you require CSI throughout the periods your partner has been a student or self-sufficient, even though you don't need it now.


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

*Mr*

We never knew she was supposed to have CSI.... and we didnt know it would be a problem when applying for permanent residence...

My wife is working now (started in November), and I've always had CSI, will I be okay to apply for permanent residence now....?

Many Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can still be denied for your partner not having CSI, which is an EU requirement, even if she qualified for free NHS.


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

That's what I thought. ...
Will I be ok to apply for residence card?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly, but wait till your partner has part-time job (min 15 hours/week).


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

*Mr*

Thank you again for your help

She has got full time work since Nov last year.

I was just wondering: one of the reasons why my permanent residence was refused is because we didnt show that my wife had any funding (and i think that's why the CSI was an issue as well....), but as I've said before; she got paid every month to do her PhD, and we also bought and sold a house a few years back for a good profit, and we bought another a house (which we still got), and we've got quite a bit of equity in this house..... was just wondering that, if we write a letter explaining everything, whether it will help me in getting PERMANENT RESIDENCE, or shall I just be safe and go for RESIDENCE CARD?

I appreciate your advice to all my queries
Mike


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lack of CSI in the past will always be an issue when going for permanent residence. You will get residence card as she is now working so no CSI is needed.


----------



## enzo01 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for your insight. I think I've got the info I wanted now. I will apply for the residence card then

Kind Regards


----------



## jeberinoz (Aug 13, 2014)

*Renewal of Residence card UK ?*

Hi there
I'm a Capie living in the UK NOW for 12 years. My residency card just expired. Which has eea memebership. Wanna go to Paris for wife's 50th and this is becoming more of a nightmare. Spoke to the French embassy and they say I need a visa even if. I have permanent residency. Still need to apply!... As I said my residency card has expired and as it now appears I'm not sure if I'm here legally? My question to u , if u can indulge me, is can I renew my current eea residency ( which doesn't appear to be the case.... They want you to apply for permanent residency after residence card has expired. Preferably before otherwise u could be in wasteland! I'm leaving early October and I'm not sure who and what to do and to turn to. I'm shooting in the dark and I'm hoping thru your experience you might just know more than I do right now.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Without valid residence card or permanent residence card, you will need Schengen visa. Just apply for confirmation of permanent residency on EEA4. Your expired residence card shouldn't matter as it's not legally required.


----------

